# Audi R8 V10 Suzuka White Pearl Predelivery Detail



## Eurogloss

*This Audi R8 V10 in Suzuka White Pearl was detailed in June this year after my Sydney detailing trip , it's only two days old can you believe it ? :speechles
The overall condition of the paint finish was in a very poor state and here's why !










His previous Audi R8 in Daytona Grey










was in a much better condition no correction work was needed, unlike this car which needed a lot of work on the paintwork and only one day to complete the job :wall:

But before the detail and paint correction the car got a snow foam to remove any road grime !
So the car is squeaky clean now and ready to clay and prep !










During paint correction










My product of choice was :I don't know why Photobucket doesn't allow me to rotate this image to it's proper position
I have tried three times :speechles Oops ! it worked 



















Which worked really well with these pads

http://www.autogeek.net/lc-hydro-tech-foam-pads.html

With a hole in the center cut out to avoid polish build up ( trust me it works ) this is the original company that created this product
http://www.drc1000.com/Why/
i just experimented with my own buffing pads !

Before



















After










Before










After



















Before



















After










Wing mirror before










After










Roof before










After










Reflection shots





































Engine ( Aka Lamborghini Gallardo ) sweet V10 sound 



















Grubby interior










After










Back to the reflection shots






















































































































Sorry , didn't get a chance to take day shots as i was pushing for time

LSP of choice

One coat of this









Followed by










Thanks for looking

Regards Mario*


----------



## stangalang

Nice work she looked beautifull when complete. I know it shouldn't, but it still amazes me just how badly turned out new cars can be, especially of that calliber


----------



## Eddy

Great work and correction on very hard german paint.


----------



## slrestoration

Lovely work Mario, interesting links about the polishing pads:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74

Nice work, buddy! Looks like it's about Springtime down there? Just getting wicked cold over here...


----------



## Eurogloss

stangalang said:


> Nice work she looked beautifull when complete. I know it shouldn't, but it still amazes me just how badly turned out new cars can be, especially of that calliber


Thanks stangalang,

Yes, i know dealers unfortunately can't detail a car yet alone predeliver one properly 

I used to subcontract to Rolls Royce and Aston Martin and the condition of those cars was appalling and yet they had a RR Phantom sitting on the showroom floor unsold :speechles
Then they wondered why they couldn't sell it :doublesho
Piano Black and full of deep scratches and swirl marks !:wall:


----------



## Eurogloss

Clever Nickname said:


> Nice work, buddy! Looks like it's about Springtime down there? Just getting wicked cold over here...


Thanks buddy !

Yes Jesse , it is Springtime and still awkward weather two weeks ago it rained heavily and it felt like Artic cold weather 4c for Spring :doublesho
And yet two days ago it was 28c :doublesho go figure like full on Summer 
At least we are getting plenty of rain which is a relief after 11 years of drought !


----------



## Eurogloss

slrestoration said:


> Lovely work Mario, interesting links about the polishing pads:thumb:


Thanks slrestoration,

I have been testing there proto-types which they have developed specifically for DA Polishers especially for the Flex XC3401 VRG which i use a lot !

And so far the results are encouraging :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss

Eddy said:


> Great work and correction on very hard german paint.


Thanks Eddy ,

Yes, the paint was very hard and sometimes hard to work with but with plenty of patience and the right tools i got there towards the end


----------



## will-i-a-m

Beautiful car, Beautiful colour! - Great Job.


----------



## Eurogloss

will-i-a-m said:


> Beautiful car, Beautiful colour! - Great Job.


Thanks William ,

Yes it is a beautiful car i drove his former V8 version and that was quick enough imagine one with a Lamborghini Gallardo engine in it plus Tubi Exhaust now that's even quicker !

Mario


----------



## raitkens83

Great work again mate, The car looks amazing.


----------



## Eurogloss

raitkens83 said:


> Great work again mate, The car looks amazing.


Thanks raitkens83,

It was challenge nevertheless but it turned out OK towards the end !

Mario


----------



## WHIZZER

Lovely car and nice work


----------



## Eurogloss

WHIZZER said:


> Lovely car and nice work


Thanks Bill :thumb:

Pity i couldn't go for spin :driver:

Mario


----------



## RandomlySet

very nice... love those wheels


----------



## gally

Fantastic work Mario, i'll keep an eye out for your work.

I did laugh at snowfoaming indoors though you crazy person!


----------



## 3976

gally said:


> Fantastic work Mario, i'll keep an eye out for your work.
> 
> I did laugh at *snowfoaming indoors* though you crazy person!


The man is a genius!


----------



## 3976

The cutting centre out of the pads is a very interesting idea as well...


----------



## gally

Yeah, I looked at another thread and you could see the build up in the centre of his pad. Obviously works for him! 

I looked at that SV fluid thread wow! Erm dust much! Lols!


----------



## Guest

Fantastic work mate, lovely car as well! What swirl spotting torch are you using, with the 3 leds?


----------



## Eurogloss

-Mat- said:


> very nice... love those wheels


Thanks Mat :thumb:

Yes, i love those wheels myself even if they are sometimes difficult to clean .

They do look good and make this R8 look mean !!!

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss

gally said:


> Fantastic work Mario, i'll keep an eye out for your work.
> 
> I did laugh at snowfoaming indoors though you crazy person!


Thanks Gally,

Plenty of my work on The International Showroom :thumb:

This garage is used a lot to wash, snowfoam , detail, and ,do paint corrections ,when it rains outside i can still use it because the water runs outside so the garage gets cleaned in the process :detailer:

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss

JD said:


> The man is a genius!


Thanks JD,

It can pour outside but i still can wash a car inside :detailer: :lol:

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss

JD said:


> The cutting centre out of the pads is a very interesting idea as well...


The reason why the center is cut out because on a traditional flat pad you get compound buildup in the center which causes smearing and the product doesn't break down, by removing the center the product gets broken down and your polishing compound gets spread to the whole pad and not accumulate in the center .

This i is a mok up prototype this the original company that makes them ! www.drc1000.com

To have a better idea look at this link

http://www.drc1000.com/

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss

gally said:


> Yeah, I looked at another thread and you could see the build up in the centre of his pad. Obviously works for him!
> 
> I looked at that SV fluid thread wow! Erm dust much! Lols!


Yep i agree :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss

Matt MD said:


> Fantastic work mate, lovely car as well! What swirl spotting torch are you using, with the 3 leds?


Thanks Matt MD,

The swirl spotting led spot light is this one which i imported from USA !
You need a transformer which i bought here in Australia and it runs fine . You can get a transformer in UK ! Highly recommended this is the light 
http://www.cyclopssolutions.com/HTML/spotlights.html

It's called the Cyclops Sirius 9watt rechargeable Hand Held Led Spot Light ! 300 Lumens 
Regards Mario


----------



## AlexTsinos

excellent job! stunning car! well done!


----------



## Juicy Jen

Absolutely stunning.....I want those wheels mmmmm


----------



## Jorge

Fantastic work Mario :thumb:

Tell me more about that pads please...

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Eurogloss

AlexTsinos said:


> excellent job! stunning car! well done!


Thanks AlexTsinos ,

Again , pity i couldn't go for a spin :driver:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss

Juicy Jen said:


> Absolutely stunning.....I want those wheels mmmmm


Thanks Juicy Jen,

Absolutely agree on the wheels they do look different and they set the car apart from all the others out there 

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss

Jorge said:


> Fantastic work Mario :thumb:
> 
> Tell me more about that pads please...
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Jorge
> 
> *
> Thanks Jorge :thumb:
> 
> Those pads are the DRC1000 which stands for diagonally recessed center ! The whole idea of removing the foam from the center of the polishing pad is because most of the compounds end up in the center and that in turn causes spearing and compound built up which doesn't make the polishing compound break down and your polishing effectiveness is reduced as a result of this .
> 
> The compound just sits in the center building up to the point were it can't break down any more because it has reached saturation point .
> 
> With the DRC1000 this problem won't happen any more !
> 
> I have been testing there DRC1000 7" prototypes which where designed specifically for the Flex XC3401 VRG DA and other DA Polishers. There whole finished range( which are available on the net are 6" and 8.5" "which i think are far to large" for the kind of specialized work that i do so once the finished DRC1000 7" is complete i will post full review on this forum .
> 
> All DRC1000 Polishing pads have a recessed backer which will mean that the backing plate in recessed into the pad so you won't damage delicate areas of a car in other words you backing plate is not exposed like traditional polishing pads !
> 
> And , because of the design of the pad it lets you get into areas which all other pad design won't allow you !
> 
> Until then Jorge keep watching my threads so you will see the benefits of these polishing pads !
> 
> Please watch the video Jorge !
> 
> http://www.drc1000.com/Lineup/
> 
> http://www.drc1000.com/Why/
> 
> Regards Mario*


----------



## DeanCorp

Great work on this R8. Hopefully one day I can own something as beautiful as that!


----------



## Racer

Great Work Mario.

The Mothers polish don´t dust and what about filling properties??


----------



## Eurogloss

DeanCorp said:


> Great work on this R8. Hopefully one day I can own something as beautiful as that!


Thanks DeanCorp,

Perhaps one day you will

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss

Racer said:


> Great Work Mario.
> 
> The Mothers polish don´t dust and what about filling properties??


Thanks Rui,

The Mothers Polishers don't have fillers or oils so you don't have to do IPA wipedowns like all other polishers 

Best of all they don't dust as much as 3M or Meguiar's yet they still do the job nicely :thumb:

They might take a little longer to work but at the end of the day what you save in clean up time is recuped in polishing !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## davelincs

Excellent work Mario


----------



## Eurogloss

davelincs said:


> Excellent work Mario


Thanks davelincs :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss

Thanks Guys for your kind comments :thumb:

Best Regards 

Mario


----------



## -Raven-

It's interesting reading these old threads from before coatings were the normal thing! 
Nice work on this beast! Have you ever seen it again?


----------



## Eurogloss

-Raven- said:


> It's interesting reading these old threads from before coatings were the normal thing!
> Nice work on this beast! Have you ever seen it again?


*Thanks Matty , glad you like it mate !
No I haven't, last time I did this car was back in 2010 I believe he has sold it .

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss

*Thank you once again guys :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Black.MB

Excellent job Mario:thumb:


----------



## colarado red

Stunning


----------



## jlw41

Awesome work :thumb:


----------



## Malakkastraat

Your standard of work is just outstanding!!!!


----------



## gibbo555

Lovely work on a lovely motor :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+

Pefect job and car:thumb:


----------



## Luis

Great work 

 lovely car


----------



## Eurogloss

jlw41 said:


> Awesome work :thumb:





Black.MB said:


> Excellent job Mario:thumb:





Malakkastraat said:


> Your standard of work is just outstanding!!!!





gibbo555 said:


> Lovely work on a lovely motor :thumb:





TopSport+ said:


> Pefect job and car:thumb:





Luis said:


> Great work
> 
> lovely car


Thank you guys for all your kind comments :thumb:

Mario


----------



## phoenixtoledo

Excellent job for a excellent car.


----------



## Eurogloss

phoenixtoledo said:


> Excellent job for a excellent car.


Thank you , and Merry Christmas !

Mario


----------

